# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  kada kod ginekologa

## nanov

rodila sam prije mjesec dana i nikako se nemrem sjetit kad sam nakon prvog poroda išla na redovni posljeporodni pregled... mjesec dana nakon ili dva??? kad ste vi išle?

----------


## malena beba

Na otpusnom pismu mi je pisalo za 6 tjedana kontrola

----------


## nanov

ja sam dobila otpusno samo za malog..za sebe ne... hm... :/

----------


## malena beba

Ja sam otpustena kuci prije bebice, mozda to ima nekakve veze...? hmm...

----------


## nanov

vjerojatno   :Smile: 

znači prije dva mjeseca nego jedan nakon poroda na pregled....

----------


## Trina

Uvijek se savjetuje 6 tj nakon poroda.Ja sam nakon prvog pošla kad sam ponovo zatrudnila,10 mj od poroda.Nakon drugog otišla sam nekih 2,3 mj kad sam se ustrašila da sam ponovo trudna  :Grin:  .I nakon trećeg nekih možda godinu dana na uzv cice i obavile sve ostalo

----------


## nanov

> Nakon drugog otišla sam nekih 2,3 mj kad sam se ustrašila da sam ponovo trudna  .


trina dobra si   :Laughing:   znači imam vremena

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

I kod mene je pisalo redovni gin. pregled poslije 6 sedmica. Otišla sam negdje nakon isteka onih famoznih 40 dana.

----------


## Trina

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nakon drugog otišla sam nekih 2,3 mj kad sam se ustrašila da sam ponovo trudna  .
> 
> 
> trina dobra si    znači imam vremena


Meni tad nije bilo smiješno.Mislila sam da će me razapeti na stup srama  :Laughing:  Strašan osjećaj.

----------


## nanov

> nanov prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Trina prvotno napisa
> ...


joj vjerujem ti...  jedna moja frendica je ostala trudna 6 mjeseci nakon poroda i ginekolog nije mogel vjerovat i sjećam se da je bila tolko jadna jer joj je održal bukvicu kako je neodgovorna prema svojem tijelu i svašta još nešto...užas!!! stvarno nas ima svakakvih!!

----------


## adonisa

meni je na otpusno pisalo nakon 4 tjedna, a išla sam nakon 2 mj

----------


## Palagruža

Meni je moja privatna ginicka rekla da se "skolski" narucuje na pregled 6tj. nakon poroda, ali da mogu slobodno doci i za 8tj. (naravno, ako nece biti potrebe da dodjem prije) jer mi taj pregled nece biti bas ugodan ako dodjem prerano.

----------

